# What to stack with test prop



## deejeff442 (Aug 8, 2015)

Getting ready for my 4th cycle.1st was just test .2nd and 3rd were 600 test 400 deca and 30 mg a day for 1st 5 weeks.got great results. Now i have an opportunity to get test prop.i did some research and looks like good stuff.now my question is.where does it fit in? Can i do the same as my last cycle and add the prop or should i drop one like the deca? I did like the deca for the joint help.i dont necessarily have to use the prop but like most of us always trying new stuff i was interested.


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 8, 2015)

Forgot it was 30 mg a day of dbol


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 8, 2015)

Personally I won't consider prop new stuff, it's testosterone but with a short ether meaning it kicks in faster and leaves your system faster. I think prop is only good if you are going to run a short cycle with all short ethered compounds. Otherwise it's good to pin for 2-3 weeks at the end of your cycle so you can go straight into pct without letting your test levels slowly drop for 3 weeks prior to pct. Another use is to add it to the begining of a cycle to see results before the long ethered testhe has time to kick in, but I wouldn't do this. If u want to try something new I'd recommend tren since u have experience yet never cut before


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks.i will pass on it then.i have read and talked to people that did tren.night sweats and nightmares no thanks.i dont plan to compete or get to 250 pounds.i am going to be 46 this month. Been training since i was a teenager.in the summer i pour concrete for a living and here in texas it was 104 yesterday so i lose 20 pouns every summer and put it back on in the winter.i am at 180 now.been doing it for a long time.i dont need to go nuts with gear just like the strength and benifits. I never have been fat i am probably at 8 percent bf now.anyway looksnlike the test deca dbol cycle again.


----------



## HDH (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, test is test. Honestly, if you don't have a particular reason for trying prop, just stick with the moderate estered test like e or c.

Less injections = less irritations. Most prop has a little more bite to it after injecting so you could not only have more injects per week but a bit more painful at that. 

McDuffy made a suggestion to run it at the end of the cycle while the moderate ester tapers off and it's good to run at the beginning if you didn't have the d-bol while the moderate ester builds up to stable levels. 

This being your 4th cycle, it's a decent time to experiment a little. You already know what your cycle does for you. 

Also, by running the prop for a short burst, you can see how you react to the post injection pain from it. You will be able to stop at any time and still have the moderate ester as your base to the cycle.

H


----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2015)

I like all test and for the most part it's all the same

Prop is faster acting and requires eod injections. Some people react badly to prop, such as swelling.

I bloat less with prop and test a then I do c, e or sus.

Mast p, npp, Tren A all stack well with prop


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh another reason I'm not big on prop is pip, pip is pretty bad so I have to keep injection in but and ventro sites cause I don't get pip there. 

If you wanted to try something new EQ is a good option, that's what I'm going to do after I do tren, but like you said test, deca, dbol is a good cycle.


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 8, 2015)

All this leads me to another question. Can i replace the dbol with prop for the first 4 weeks? Will i get similar results.not really worried about pip.i work construction and always have something sore


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

deejeff442 said:


> All this leads me to another question. Can i replace the dbol with prop for the first 4 weeks? Will i get similar results.not really worried about pip.i work construction and always have something sore


Results won't be similar no. Kick starting with prop for 5 or 6 weeks will accelerate things for sure but there is no comparison to dbol. It will put like 10 pounds on you in a few weeks.


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok then .test deca and dbol again.done.yea last cycle i put on 18 pounds in 5 weeks with the dbol


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2015)

i actually love tesp pro mixed with cyp!!! its awesome, but im on trt not a cycle, so i mix my watson cyp with some prop and its a nice kicker and slow ride....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

j2048b said:


> i actually love tesp pro mixed with cyp!!! its awesome, but im on trt not a cycle, so i mix my watson cyp with some prop and its a nice kicker and slow ride....



Eod pins? Curious how you do it.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eod pins? Curious how you do it.



told by the trt group, to simply pin 1-2 times per week, thats it, its actually an awesome feeling! the prop gives that quick rise, cyp lets u ride out the test levels..

but i was on daily small pins of the combo, but got old really quick, i was trying to do smaller injects daily but equalling my weekly total of 100mlg, but i got tired of pinning every day....e2 was feeling great, no bw to prove it, but one can feel if their e2 is higher from my experience... my boy LK3 has explained that ed pins help keep e2 lower and he was correct, at least from a felling standpoint... no bw to prove tho...

did u have any suggestions PoB?

all i know was this past week i missed a pin, and depression set in with the quickness! got home thursday night and pinned cyp/prop combo, instant awesomeness.... like within minutes to an hour felt amazing...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

j2048b said:


> told by the trt group, to simply pin 1-2 times per week, thats it, its actually an awesome feeling! the prop gives that quick rise, cyp lets u ride out the test levels..
> 
> but i was on daily small pins of the combo, but got old really quick, i was trying to do smaller injects daily but equalling my weekly total of 100mlg, but i got tired of pinning every day....e2 was feeling great, no bw to prove it, but one can feel if their e2 is higher from my experience... my boy LK3 has explained that ed pins help keep e2 lower and he was correct, at least from a felling standpoint... no bw to prove tho...
> 
> ...


I don't have much experience with prop due to my allergy to the propionic acid. 

I think that sounds good. I like having peaks and troughs on my trt too.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't have much experience with prop due to my allergy to the propionic acid.
> 
> I think that sounds good. I like having peaks and troughs on my trt too.



Allergic? What kind off reactions did u get?

Haha yeah man peaks and troughs.... I guess, but so far ive felt pretty good except this past thursday....i guess i can agree, 

Ill have to get bw and see how im doing, but its the best ive felt in a very very long time


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 8, 2015)

You can never go wrong with dbol.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 8, 2015)

A lot of stuff stacks well with prop I've personally ran prop/t-Bol ,prop/var, prop/npp/EQ and my all time favorite I run once a year is tren,prop,mast. I know test it test but I seem to get less bloated gains if that makes any since .


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 9, 2015)

Test npp dbol


----------



## HDH (Aug 9, 2015)

NPP is definitely good with prop. 

I'm running prop, npp and eq right now.

H


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2015)

Hop on the tren train! Tren acr


----------



## GSgator (Aug 9, 2015)

HDH said:


> NPP is definitely good with prop.
> 
> I'm running prop, npp and eq right now.
> 
> H


That stack treated me very well but I had to cut it short due  to  a case of tennis elbow or something I got half way in  ..


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 10, 2015)

try anadrol instead of dbol.  more intramuscular water and less sub q.


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well i couldnt get any dbol .i have all my ai and pct.i went with test prop .with test e and deca . probably start up September 1st.


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just wanted to check opinions. I researched dose for prop and get 50 to 100 every other day.i will be shooting the 600 test e and deca 400 a week split of course right off the bat with the prop.i am thinking split the difference and go 75 for the prop every other day for 6 weeks.of course by then the test e and deca will be full speed.


----------

